# Navarre pier



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

Yesterday and today were great! Everyone was having great luck catching ladies, hard tails an I caught a very nice sail cat . Grest place to be this weekend. Total for sister and I 1 sail cat, 18 hard tails, 5 ladies, and one cuda but it snapped the line ...lol


----------

